# Firefox 17



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I've been having all kinds of problems with my browser lately. PDFs weren't opening (well they were, but Adobe crashed as soon as the PDF opened), websites weren't displaying properly, Firefox was taking forever to load and a host of other issues.

I updated every add-on on Firefox I had and still nothing but problems. I was still running Firefox 12 and I noticed that Firefox 17 is already out. I updated and everything that was bad is now all good.

I'm still going over the new features, but what are all of the boxes for on the blank page when you open a new tab? Anyone else using Firefox 17?


----------



## Duck (Dec 19, 2012)

I am not using Firefox. I like Google chrome have you tried that? I have never had problems with it.:buds:


----------

